# Berrien Springs?



## redhunter1012 (Sep 19, 2008)

Will be heading up with Dad and Uncles on Thursday for some salmon and Steel, hopefully Any good reports? Any opinions on what will happen or already has happened?


----------



## Wobble Glo (Oct 3, 2008)

Water has cooled down nicely from the latest rain. Salmon fishing should be picking up in the main river.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Wooble glo,

I was thinking of going there instead of the grand. whatcha guys using? How are the water levels? thanks. I'm bringing my cousin who is a novice, so I got to use chuck n duck with him. I hate to limit my choices but he aint going to break my good gear.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Is That next Thursday Oct. 9th or was that this Thursday Oct. 2nd?

Give me a call when you get into town and I'll get that spawn over to you.

269-876-8634

Steve


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

hey finlander,

when are you going to be down there? sat. or sunday? was thinking about poking around there this weekend.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

TheUrbanMustache said:


> hey finlander,
> 
> when are you going to be down there? sat. or sunday? was thinking about poking around there this weekend.


I may pull an all nighter, My cousins comming up Sat at 4pm from there, I have to get him licened up, and go. But I'll definately be there sunday, P.M. if you want I'll send you my number, or you can give me your's. I probably wont run my pin, just spin rods. I have to keep it basic for my cousin.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

only 3 browns caught this morning from about 5am-10am. i lost a nice fish while still dark so i could not identfy, my buddy got a nice brown on a nuke egg, the guy next to us got a MONSTER brown on a wobble-glo and there was one other small one caught. no kings just browns:lol:


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

thats what Im talking about, some pretty brown's for the camera.Money ne_eye: dosent sound like you had too bad a day. watcha runnin?...... I debateing.... im 70% Palin (only cuse she's hot) on the joe and 30 % Bidden on the grand river right now:evilsmile


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't go to Berrien expecting to catch a Brown. We don't really get much of a run of them anymore like we did 8+ years ago. 3 being caught on the same day that high up on the river is the most I have heard of in a long time...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Kory said:


> I wouldn't go to Berrien expecting to catch a Brown. We don't really get much of a run of them anymore like we did 8+ years ago. 3 being caught on the same day that high up on the river is the most I have heard of in a long time...


I was thinking the same thing Kory. The past 5 years fishing the Joe pretty hard I have only ever caught one brown. Hopefully its a good sign?


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

quest32a said:


> I was thinking the same thing Kory. The past 5 years fishing the Joe pretty hard I have only ever caught one brown. Hopefully its a good sign?


Who knows...

I just remember those days in the late 90's when you could go down below Berrien with a green/silver Little Cleo and usually catch at least one Brown a day along with a bunch of Kings fishing the flood gate hole. Now you hardly see one caught or catch one at Berrien. When they are caught there is usually nothing else caught just like was described about yesterday...

You can still get them down by where you run into Andy and I fishing all the time in his sled, but for the most part they don't seem to go above there.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is the one my buddy got on a nuke egg.
















I wish i would have gotten a picture of the one caught next to us. It was at least double the one we got. It was a mounter for sure!! (sorry about the spacing im still trying to figure out this resizing thing)


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Good looking fish. Put it on the wall?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Not a bad fish. Early lake browns are almost always males.....


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

depends where you go and what strain it is. most early lurkers in wisconsin waters are females. but then again it depends on the conditions.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Nice brownie!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Yep...nice browns. I hate to use the phrase "back in the good old days," but...back when you could still fish on the big wall across from the fish ladder, you could always count on a push of LRB's coming in early August. You could fish right up there in those flood gates and just whack the crap out of them, along with the skams. Ah yes...anyone else here remember fishing off that wall? Nothing like doing the walk of death down that thing with a 25 lb+ king thrashing away. LOL!!!


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks guys!!
I hate hearing all of this talk of "back in the good ol' days........" I wish i was around back in the good ol' days when the fishing was killer like all you guys talk about. But whatever, hopefully it will rebound someday in my lifetime.


----------



## redhunter1012 (Sep 19, 2008)

Steven Arend said:


> Is That next Thursday Oct. 9th or was that this Thursday Oct. 2nd?
> 
> Give me a call when you get into town and I'll get that spawn over to you.
> 
> ...


Steve, we'll be heading up this Thursday morning. I really appreciate what you are doing. I imagine we'll be getting there around 10 a.m. or so, but I'll call you. BTW, my offer always stands if you want to come catch a limit of walleye on the Maumee River in the spring.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Steve is mainly a sheepshead fisherman, but he has been known to keep a walleye once in a while.


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Definitely nice brown, real nice body on that fish.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> Yep...nice browns. I hate to use the phrase "back in the good old days," but...back when you could still fish on the big wall across from the fish ladder, you could always count on a push of LRB's coming in early August. You could fish right up there in those flood gates and just whack the crap out of them, along with the skams. Ah yes...anyone else here remember fishing off that wall? Nothing like doing the walk of death down that thing with a 25 lb+ king thrashing away. LOL!!!


Yup, were you one of the guys with the knife in one hand yelling "Fish On" and cutting lines as you fought your fish down the wall?? Tons of line snarls and lead to keep you retying as well and the occasional fight!! I liked the guys chasing the fish in the shallows trying to get them "To Bite"!! Ahh yes, the Good/Not so good old days"!!


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

I am too young to remember when you could walk on the wall and can't say that I am upset about missing all that...

I fished down there through most of the 90's and continue to do so and seen my share of fights. Other than one idiot wanting to take a swing at me last Fall when I nicely told him the way he was putting new line on his spinning reel was going to cause it to twist very bad I haven't seen anything like that in many many years.

Yeah we had more Salmon back then and bigger fish, but we also had MUCH bigger crowds. I will take a little serenity over that any day. I do miss the bigger skamania's of the late 90's, but what can you do...


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Kory said:


> I am too young to remember when you could walk on the wall and can't say that I am upset about missing all that...
> 
> I could have done without those memories...as you can tell, I haven't been able to purge those or the ones of Allegan Dam!! At least my visits to both fiascos were limited to one visit each during such times!!


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

On yes remember those days I started in 1980 on the Joe at BH, my god lots of fish and people from all over the country, like it better now with the less fish and people.



BG


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like we spoke to soon...

The river has been PACKED with people and boats since Thursday. Fishing isn't outstanding or anything just TONS of people...

Seen more Ohio registered boats than ever before...


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats allright Kory, pretty soon Ohio is going to be going off, and they'll see the same.:lol:


----------



## redhunter1012 (Sep 19, 2008)

4 of those Ohio Boats were frm My dad and my Uncles. On thursday morning we got to BS and started fishing around 10 a.m. Landed out first King on a black and silver shallow diver in the sidestream along the bouy line at the dam about 60' behind the boatat around 12:30. Aboit 10 minutes later we had another on the same rod bust lost it. At about 3 or so I landed a 30" Laker on the same lure same spot. Then we went to meet Steve and pick up the spawn he graciously offered. Beautiful house and area Steve. Made it back out around 5:30 and I landed another King and lost a Steelie right before Dark on that free spawn fishing the same stretch as the bank fishermen near the ladder side. We fished that same spot the next day and managed a big King around 20lbs, and a 8lb female Steelie on Spawn. We also managed 2 more lakers at 31" and 27", one being loaded with hard eggs, and a smaller 4lb male steelie, all on the same smaller shallow divers. My uncles only managed 2 kings and 1 Laker between all of them. Saturday we all got skunked. Didn't see hardly any fish caught except the snaggers casting along the buoys. Thank you very much Steve for everything you did for us. Good luck in Alaska.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

redhunter1012 said:


> 4 of those Ohio Boats were frm My dad and my Uncles. On thursday morning we got to BS and started fishing around 10 a.m. Landed out first King on a black and silver shallow diver in the sidestream along the bouy line at the dam about 60' behind the boatat around 12:30. Aboit 10 minutes later we had another on the same rod bust lost it. At about 3 or so I landed a 30" Laker on the same lure same spot. Then we went to meet Steve and pick up the spawn he graciously offered. Beautiful house and area Steve. Made it back out around 5:30 and I landed another King and lost a Steelie right before Dark on that free spawn fishing the same stretch as the bank fishermen near the ladder side. We fished that same spot the next day and managed a big King around 20lbs, and a 8lb female Steelie on Spawn. We also managed 2 more lakers at 31" and 27", one being loaded with hard eggs, and a smaller 4lb male steelie, all on the same smaller shallow divers. My uncles only managed 2 kings and 1 Laker between all of them. Saturday we all got skunked. Didn't see hardly any fish caught except the snaggers casting along the buoys. Thank you very much Steve for everything you did for us. Good luck in Alaska.


 
These guys parked their boats side by side in the run and were walking plugs and skein back down the entire run where everyone was trying to fish. Came in and dropped anchor right where I had been casting prior to them getting there Friday evening after they seen me hook a couple Skams, Ridiculous...

You guys were lucky it was me as any other regular would have been bouncing lead off you and your boats...

You want to anchor on the other side of the run above the island and cast to the same water I am fishing that is perfectly fine by me, but dropping your anchor right where I am fishing and then letting lines out way behind the boat screwing everyone is just plain rude. You would have caught more fish Friday evening had you not been anchored directly on top of where they hold...


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kory said:


> These guys parked their boats side by side in the run and were walking plugs and skein back down the entire run where everyone was trying to fish. Came in and dropped anchor right where I had been casting prior to them getting there Friday evening after they seen me hook a couple Skams, Ridiculous...
> 
> You guys were lucky it was me as any other regular would have been bouncing lead off you and your boats...
> 
> You want to anchor on the other side of the run above the island and cast to the same water I am fishing that is perfectly fine by me, but dropping your anchor right where I am fishing and then letting lines out way behind the boat screwing everyone is just plain rude. You would have caught more fish Friday evening had you not been anchored directly on top of where they hold...


Nicely said!! I hate it when guys do that!


----------



## redhunter1012 (Sep 19, 2008)

Uhh, I think your confused. We were the boat furthest away from you. We actually were fishing maybe 30' behind the boat when we hooked all our fish Friday. You woulda had to have 3 oz lead to cast that far. That other boat between us was my Uncle and they were already there when we got back up there so I wasn't aware of any conflict, although I thought they were a little too far in there. I know Dad and I are always respectful to the shore fishermen just due to the fact that we do the same as you fishing the Walleye run on the Maumee and encounter the same problems. Honestly, I know we weren't interfering, but I apologize for my relatives if they were. I know they had limited success, and only got fish downstream on Friday.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

redhunter1012 said:


> Uhh, I think your confused. We were the boat furthest away from you. We actually were fishing maybe 30' behind the boat when we hooked all our fish Friday. You woulda had to have 3 oz lead to cast that far. That other boat between us was my Uncle and they were already there when we got back up there so I wasn't aware of any conflict, although I thought they were a little too far in there. I know Dad and I are always respectful to the shore fishermen just due to the fact that we do the same as you fishing the Walleye run on the Maumee and encounter the same problems. Honestly, I know we weren't interfering, but I apologize for my relatives if they were. I know they had limited success, and only got fish downstream on Friday.


Where both the boats were is considered very rude here. You were both anchored right where everyone was fishing...


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

I was fishing the "Run" on the morning of the 27th of September and had a situation very similar to this one happen...

I was drifting the top side of the "Run", where I always setup, was there at 430am or so, I was the 1st guy there:yikes:, soon guys started to filter down to the river, as it just started to get light out, you could just see the outline of a boat coming up the run at full tilt, the fog on the water was a little thick that morning,they probably didn't notice that there were bank fisherman till they were right on top of us, the guys in the boat slowed their approach, of course keeping to the far side of the "Run" where everyone had been casting, and moved up river to the start of the "Run", then proceeded to anchor and just sit there DIRECTLY across the run of where i had been drifting ALL morningrotest_erotest_erotest_e...they proceeded to set their 4 rods and begin to fish, maybe 5 minutes later ANOTHER BOAT came up the run and past the boat already sitting there, they decided to just move up river 100 ft in front of them and set their lines...I was SLIGHTLY irritated:smile-mad:irked: by the whole situation, instead of raising my voice:rant:, short of continuously chucking rocks at their boat:banghead3, or bouncing lead of their foreheads, I calmed down and continued to fish, casting as close to their boat as possible to try to drift under their boat and continue fishing the stretch of water that maybe I had claimed 1st...maybe I was wrong, but it just seems there are certain morals and etiquette I follow when fishing a "SPOT"... Kory we need to hook up, i consider myself a regular even though i have a 60 mile drive...It would be nice to fish next to a fisherman with the same views as I..:coolgleam


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Anytime man. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone gonna be down there tomorrow? I will be there with two of my buddies, stop and say hi.


----------



## redhunter1012 (Sep 19, 2008)

Kory said:


> Where both the boats were is considered very rude here. You were both anchored right where everyone was fishing...


If one of the boats was an all blue boat it was my uncle. Where we fished is the spot we always go and never had anybody say a word for the last 17 years. Very rarely do you see anyone cast that far. We never went past the edge of the brick building.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

steelheader12345 said:


> Anyone gonna be down there tomorrow? I will be there with two of my buddies, stop and say hi.


I may be stopping down there...


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

redhunter1012 said:


> If one of the boats was an all blue boat it was my uncle. Where we fished is the spot we always go and never had anybody say a word for the last 17 years. Very rarely do you see anyone cast that far. We never went past the edge of the brick building.


no offense but 17 years of going there maybe one or two weekends a year doesn't add up to 20+ years living in the area and fishing the river almost 5 times a week IMHO.


----------

